# FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-)[SOLVED]

## KaZiber

When i try to modprobe nvidia i get this error.

```
FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r4/video/nvidia.ko): No such device.
```

I have read this threadhttps://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2585465.html#2585465 but nothing helps...

My /var/log/messages is...

 *Quote:*   

> nvidia: version magic ´2.6.12-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 gcc-3.4´ should be ´2.6.12-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt K7 gcc-3.4´

 

I have tried the newest version of nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel too... Googled but nothing seems to work... I AM STUCK. :Embarassed: Last edited by KaZiber on Fri Jul 22, 2005 8:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dgaffuri

I've answered on the other thread too. Is /usr/src/linux pointing to the correct kernel when you emerge nvidia-kernel?

----------

## KaZiber

Yes it is.

----------

## KaZiber

Can it be something in kernel i forgot ?

----------

## dgaffuri

Check the .config file. Maybe you have accidentally changed the processor family after building the kernel, so that nvidia tries to build for PENTIUM4 but the kernel is built for K7 (or the opposite, I never remember).

These are mine:

```
CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

# modinfo nvidia

license:        NVIDIA

alias:          char-major-195-*

parmtype:       silence_nvidia_output:int

parmtype:       NVreg_VideoMemoryTypeOverride:int

parmtype:       NVreg_EnableVia4x:int

parmtype:       NVreg_EnableALiAGP:int

parmtype:       NVreg_ReqAGPRate:int

parmtype:       NVreg_NvAGP:int

parmtype:       NVreg_EnableAGPSBA:int

parmtype:       NVreg_EnableAGPFW:int

parmtype:       NVreg_SoftEDIDs:int

parmtype:       NVreg_Mobile:int

parmtype:       NVreg_ResmanDebugLevel:int

parmtype:       NVreg_FlatPanelMode:int

parmtype:       NVreg_DevicesConnected:int

parmtype:       NVreg_VideoEnhancement:int

parmtype:       NVreg_RmLogonRC:int

vermagic:       2.6.12-gentoo-r6 preempt PENTIUMM gcc-3.4

depends:        agpgart

alias:          pci:v000010DEd*sv*sd*bc03sc00i00*
```

----------

## KaZiber

The "/usr/src/linux/.config"...?

----------

## dgaffuri

Yes, sorry.

----------

## KaZiber

I can't see any of that in my .config...?

----------

## dgaffuri

Sorry, I was not clear at all. You should check in your .config which CPU familiy is selected.

```
#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set
```

And then modinfo the nvidia module and check for the vermagic string.

```
# modinfo nvidia

license:        NVIDIA

...

vermagic:       2.6.12-gentoo-r6 preempt PENTIUMM gcc-3.4
```

As you see, in my case both are PENTIUMM, but yours are different, one is PENTIUM4 and the other is K7. That's why I think your .config file doesn't match the kernel you're running.

If you've configured the proper option in the kernel (CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC) you may run

```
zcat /proc/config.gz
```

to get the running config, and then diff it against .config.

----------

## KaZiber

It was as you thoght, now i did compile with Athlon/K7 and did emerge nvidia-kernel again. Then ran "modprobe nvidia" but got the same error... But the /var/log/messages had another error-message now...

Error-message says something about rivafb and ownership, im sure i don't have rivafb in the kernel... Is it something else with ownerships ?

----------

## dgaffuri

Well, one step nearer. You should post the exact message, anyway.

----------

## KaZiber

Well, i can try get it. But i can't copy-paste cause i have to use another computer.

----------

## KaZiber

Here is my /var/log/messages, i hope that will help  :Smile: 

```
Jul 20 13:40:40 KaZiber NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

Jul 20 13:40:40 KaZiber NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as rivafb or rivatv was

Jul 20 13:40:40 KaZiber NVRM: loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA device(s).

Jul 20 13:40:40 KaZiber NVRM: Try unloading the rivafb (and/or the rivatv) kernel module

Jul 20 13:40:40 KaZiber NVRM: (or reconfigure your kernel without rivafb support), then

Jul 20 13:40:40 KaZiber NVRM: try loading the NVIDIA kernel module again.

Jul 20 13:40:40 KaZiber NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!

```

----------

## dgaffuri

Are you sure that you don't have any of these set in .config?

```
# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set
```

Does lsmod list some nvidia related module?

----------

## KaZiber

I don't have any modules loaded when i lsmod. And don't have any of that in kernel.

----------

## KaZiber

Can it be something with ownerships ? Or a modules-problem...? I have no idead... :Sad: 

----------

## NoCoverLover

I am having the same problem and I believe I know what's up... although I haven't verified it het.

When you buld the new 2.6.12-r6 kernel, and do a 'make oldconfig', it askes you whether or not you want to enable the NVIDIA FB driver. This driver is new to 2.6.12, so I enabled it.

A quick examination of my kernel logs revealed that I had both the Generic VESA 2.0 driver and the NVIDIA framebuffer drivers built in. The NVIDIA driver loaded first and the Vesa second (failed due to resource conflicts).

My guess is that the new NVIDIA FB driver conflicts with the NVIDIA GLX driver.

Try removing the NVIDIA FB driver and leave the Generic VESA FB (for the pretty startup screen  :Razz:  ). You don't really need it, especially if you are using X anyway.

Again, i HAVE NOT VERIFIED THAT THIS IS STHE PROBLEM YET. I have a hunch it is tho!!

----------

## KarlH420

I had the same problem and can confirm removing  NVIDIA FB fixes it.

----------

## NoCoverLover

 *KarlH420 wrote:*   

> I had the same problem and can confirm removing  NVIDIA FB fixes it.

 

Of course if makes absolute sense. The log message from the NVIDIA GLX modules warns about Riva and more than likely the NVIDIA FB is based on the same code.

When I posted, I had removed it from the config but hadn't rebooted. I was SSH'd in and if the machine didn't come back up, I wouldn't have been able to do anything from offsite.

Greg

----------

## KaZiber

I fixed it using a diffrent kernel source. Downloaded from www.kernel.org and it worked  :Razz: 

----------

## marcalj

Yes, if you disable nvidiafb you can use nvidia module for X rendering.

it's annoying because fbsplash is 1000 times better with nvidiafb than vesafb....

Probably it's the beggining to include nvidia drivers completely into kernel? :p

It's fixed with the latest drivers version?

Sorry for my english.

----------

